# windows



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi guys
I just received my first bunch of resen bodys. I was told not to use super glue on the windows. What should I use and I could use some ideas on how to make some windows 
thanks 
Bill


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

To make windows what I do is this: I take a piece of black electric tape and tape the inside of the window. I smear a tiny drop of oil on the exposed tape and then cover that opening with Testor's window glue. I prop the body so the window open lies horizontal while the glue dries, before it dries completely I gently pull the tape off from behind. This should leave the window opening covered with a thin layer of glue that will dry into a solid window. It takes a little practice but once you get the feel for it, you'll find it's a great way to make clear windows.

If you look at my Rolls Hot Rod in the custom car contest threat, you'll see how it can look. On that car, I mixed a little transparent red paint into the glue to make Clear red windows. 


If you're dealing with a curved window, when you pull of the tape the window should be wet enough to shape.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the reply, I'll have to try that.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kool Beans...*

Kool Beans....I have some of this stuff and need to try this.

This HotWheels plastic Taxi body is a prime candidate for this process. Have had this setting on the bench for a few weeks now (in the garage brrrr) and need to move it downstairs on my inside bench and give it a try soon. This thing has potential. Mr. Dremel had its way with the rear wheel wells to fit those big Meats in nicely using one of those sanding tubes on the black srewy on deal- a -ma -jobies.

VideoJimmy,

I saw the black version you did of this body recently (that was you right?). Nice job but, those Chrome windows and that hole in the top need to go. IMHO...

Not trying to be mean, bashing or attacking...just saying this body has some potential with the right work done to it. Realy like the black tape idea...gonna try that Jimmy...Thanks man.

I may even do one up with the windows Chrome Removed and paint them black. That might look good on a Yellow version Car?  

We all liked the black version of your Taxi in Chat the other night (it came up) and some one said those pipes would look good coming from under the doors...hmmmmmmmmmmm Everyone has different ideas on how to build. I have probably said to much here now......don't hate me Please! LOL



















Thanks, Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here are a few other versions of the same car. I did do one of them with black windows.

I like the roof the scoop and high pipes. I would rather have clear windows. but I have so many cars with black windows that I don;t mind having a few with chrome. To each their own

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/UKflagcab1.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/UKgoldcab3.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/UKcabflames2.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/UKflagcabchassis.jpg


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> here are a few other versions of the same car. I did do one of them with black windows.
> 
> I like the roof the scoop and high pipes. I would rather have clear windows. but I have so many cars with black windows that I don;t mind having a few with chrome. To each their own


Hey I like these with the Chrome windows....much different than the black one....nice! That London flag paint job is very well done(as are the others). Thanks for posting these picks Jimmy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Heck my body is just sitting there still. Jimmy you built several so far. I am just a "Big Slacker". LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's such an easy conversion, the all platic body and chassis makes cutting easy and the post almost lines up perfectly witht he AFX Chassis. I just made the hole in the chassis a little longer and slid it into place. For the screw posts, I just used the metal t-jet replacements from RT, heated them up on the stove and slide them right in to the plastic post. They melt right in


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I like what you done with those. those are Cool. I can't tell from the Pics, you may have already done this but I would put a little flat black in each end of the pipes to give them a deeper look and between each pipe add to the realism.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

WOW!!! VJ, I guess you know the yellow gets my vote!!! Red flames on top of yellow, does it get any better??? Thanks for posting the address!!! Randy

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/UKcabflames2.jpg


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Walmarts has these little sticky things for school project and hanging small things, they come in a roll of i think 300, they are about 1/4" round, thin, and perfect for windows.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This will make a great Hooters car...*



videojimmy said:


> It's such an easy conversion, the all platic body and chassis makes cutting easy and the post almost lines up perfectly witht he AFX Chassis. I just made the hole in the chassis a little longer and slid it into place. For the screw posts, I just used the metal t-jet replacements from RT, heated them up on the stove and slide them right in to the plastic post. They melt right in


Jimmy,

I liked the looks of that British one you did so much!










It inspired me to pull mine out of our cold garage and into the basement slot car work bench today. Still just sitting on the chassis but, I filled in a few holes. 

Had this project on the bench and mentioned it in Chat and then some one linked your Auction of the black one. Had an idea in my mind of what I was going to do with this thing already but, seeing yours got it off the drawing board. 

Some white styrene plastic was traced and cut out and then Gooped in place. Then floated some thinned out goop and letting it cure right now.

Now just need to figure out what color this thing is going to be (thinking it will have a Hooters theme!). Plan on putting this in Coaches Auction/Contest! Will be a great project to try and make some windows for it. It would be easy for me to do something I know how to do....dang it! Always ready to try new ideas.

When you added the Transparent red with the window maker stuff...did you just pour the window stuff onto the taped area and then carefully mix the red into it?  I want to try to make Orange windows for this.



















I could never paint up a British flag car like that....WOW! The others are nice also...just love the British look on that body ALOT!

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Great looking cast! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

What I do is wait until the first thin coat of window glue dries, brush on the transparent red, wait for that to dry, then add a thicker layer of window glue on top it. 

I put the final coat of glue on the outside of the window, level the body so the glue spreads out evenly over the window, and let dry. This evens any rough spots on the outside layer of the window. Then a final clear coat over the whole car. 

Looks great, even up close. Like factory made.

It can be a very frustrating effort, so get your swear words ready, I usually invent a few new ones with each attempt... but once you pull it off and see how good it looks, you'll suffer through the failed efforts to finally score the winner.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Super glue will cloud chrome and clear plastic.

An old modelers trick is to use Elmers Glue for windows. Any excess around the edges can be picked off cleanly without any damage to the plastic. It holds well for static models.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard about the Elmer's trick... the Testor's window glue is simular to Elmers in feel and thickness...and it stands up to clear coat. I wonder if Elmer's would as well, or would it get cloudy from the moistness? 

Also, does Elmers dry to be crystal clear like Testors does?


----------

